# Planning The Move Over



## Guest

We are at the stage of getting Quotes from the Removal Companies, two have been out to view our furniture and guage the size of container we would need.

Taking all our stuff we are in a 40 footer but by being very ruthless we only need
a 20 foot one. Big difference in price as you would imagine.

So we are going to get rid on Ebay, Post Office Window, Local Shop Window and
to friends.

Got to go over to France to sell the furniture/contents in the Cottage which is
also up for sale.

By the way do the price of flights differ throughout the year ?

Thanks


----------



## G-Mo

Higgy said:


> By the way do the price of flights differ throughout the year ?


Demand.


----------



## topcat83

Register for Air New Zealand emails and keep an eye out for their specials - they often have 48 hour sales...


----------



## chellebubbles

We are being ruthless and are going with 20kg luggage allowance per person, and sending a 20kg box over. 

Round the world experts online worked out better for us and were really helpful, they were cheapest for what we needed, flying with singapore airlines, middle of January stopping off in Singapore for a week, worked out at just over £1500....1 way flights woop woop!! 

Good luck 







Higgy said:


> We are at the stage of getting Quotes from the Removal Companies, two have been out to view our furniture and guage the size of container we would need.
> 
> Taking all our stuff we are in a 40 footer but by being very ruthless we only need
> a 20 foot one. Big difference in price as you would imagine.
> 
> So we are going to get rid on Ebay, Post Office Window, Local Shop Window and
> to friends.
> 
> Got to go over to France to sell the furniture/contents in the Cottage which is
> also up for sale.
> 
> By the way do the price of flights differ throughout the year ?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## topcat83

chellebubbles said:


> We are being ruthless and are going with 20kg luggage allowance per person, and sending a 20kg box over.
> 
> Round the world experts online worked out better for us and were really helpful, they were cheapest for what we needed, flying with singapore airlines, middle of January stopping off in Singapore for a week, worked out at just over £1500....1 way flights woop woop!!
> 
> Good luck


That sounds a good price.

Don't be too ruthless - and bring the sentimental things from choice. They can't be replaced, and you'll only regret it later...


----------



## pieterhuisman

In terms of furniture: very pricy in New Zealand, so take your beds, cupboards, filing cabinets, dressers etc. No IKEA here, all locally made and expensive!


----------



## anski

pieterhuisman said:


> In terms of furniture: very pricy in New Zealand, so take your beds, cupboards, filing cabinets, dressers etc. No IKEA here, all locally made and expensive!



I bought house full of Ikea from Australia (Brisbane) had it shipped to Auckland Au $580 including delivery.


----------



## Amt70

We are bringing all our belongings too and both our cars in a 40 foot n 20 foot containers £6,800 GBP. I'm trying to just get a 40 foot one! don't think that's too bad as it's a full 4 bedroomed house contents a 4x4 vehicle and a mini. 
Ali

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## tashla

anski said:


> I bought house full of Ikea from Australia (Brisbane) had it shipped to Auckland Au $580 including delivery.


hmm... i will be stopping over in Australia before moving on to NZ so maybe i should buy some Ikea stuff to take over... who did you use for shipping?


----------



## Amt70

You have to pay GST on new goods you take into NZ! Just so you know.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## G-Mo

Amt70 said:


> You have to pay GST on new goods you take into NZ! Just so you know.


But, under the Australian Tourist Refund Scheme you can claim back the GST you paid in Australia for purchases on a single bill over $300 inclusive of GST.


----------



## topcat83

G-Mo said:


> But, under the Australian Tourist Refund Scheme you can claim back the GST you paid in Australia for purchases on a single bill over $300 inclusive of GST.


Swings and roundabouts. You claim it back from Australia (or UK if you buy new stuff there, in theory) and pay it to NZ. We made sure our new Ikea stuff was 'used' by the time we packed!


----------



## G-Mo

topcat83 said:


> Swings and roundabouts. You claim it back from Australia (or UK if you buy new stuff there, in theory) and pay it to NZ. We made sure our new Ikea stuff was 'used' by the time we packed!


Six of one, half dozen of the other.


----------



## topcat83

G-Mo said:


> Six of one, half dozen of the other.


Lol! I always find this Forum leads me to other new and interesting places... In the process of adding a phrase to our list I found the following... Two common English phrases that I am not sure I fully understand the meaning of ...? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers
(didn't find another phrase to add to the list though)


----------



## ninjacat1

Amt70 said:


> We are bringing all our belongings too and both our cars in a 40 foot n 20 foot containers £6,800 GBP. I'm trying to just get a 40 foot one! don't think that's too bad as it's a full 4 bedroomed house contents a 4x4 vehicle and a mini.
> Ali
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi, which shipping company are you using?


----------



## chellebubbles

ninjacat1 said:


> Hi, which shipping company are you using?


Hi, We are still looking, looks like were may be sending it using the post office via plane, seems cheapest option??!!


----------



## Amt70

Were using excess (Derek) he is fantastic. He's been loads to our house as we kept changing our mind.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

